# [Aufbau] Mworx im Quadrat



## Albschrat (3. Januar 2020)

Moin zusammen,

Dann versuche ich mich auch mal an einem Aufbauthread. Ich werde den Thread hier nach und nach aktualiseren; immer dann, wenn die Teile eintrudeln ;-) Da aber schon ein paar Sachen hier sind und ich nicht immer in Schreiblaune bin, fange ich schon mal an.

Die Ausgangslage ist folgende: Meine Tochter (7) ist aktuell auf einem Kubike 20 unterwegs und mein Sohn (bald 6) fährt ein Frechdax. Für meinen Geldbeutel unglücklicherweise hat der Kurze seine Schwester mittlerweile in Bezug auf die Größe eingeholt, sprich, Räder untereinander weitergeben ist nicht. Ich muss also zwei Räder gleichzeitig "tauschen". Da ich ungern von der Stange kaufe, habe ich vor einiger Zeit angefangen hier im Forum nach einer guten Basis zu suchen und bin dabei beim Mworx von Michael hängengeblieben.

Ausschlaggebend für mich war:

Verwendbarkeit von zwei Laufradgrößen (ich muss also hoffentlich nicht in einem oder zwei Jahren schon wieder ein komplettes Bike tauschen)
Über die frei wählbare Rahmenfarbe war eine gewisse Individualität gegeben ohne zu viel Aufwand zu produzieren (meine Kids konnten sich die Farbe selber aussuchen)
Qualität muss stimmen

Beide Rahmen werde ich mit einer Federgabel aufbauen. Dass das in dem Alter und bei den Gewichten nicht sein muss, weiss ich und sehe ich grundsätzlich auch so. Es ist aber auch so, dass sich nach dem Kauf des Kubikes 20 für meine Tochter die Gelegenheit für ein gebrauchtes Frechdax ergab, welches ich auch gekauft habe. Die Federung darin funktioniert echt gut, und jetzt möchte meine Tochter halt auch so ein "federndes" Teil wie ihr Bruder. Und wer kann seiner Tochter schon widerstehen...

Der Kompromiss für beide Kinder ist somit, dass es als nächste Größe eben ein Hardtail mit Federgabel gibt. Klar hätte mir auch ein Yuma oder Vergleichbares gefallen, aber zwei Räder gleichzeitig in der Preisliga sind einfach too much. Und der Gebrauchtmarkt ist da auch eher sehr begrenzt... Entweder runtergerockt oder preislich unrealistisch hoch. Ihr kennt das bestimmt...

Da wir örtlich in der norddeutschen Tiefebene angesiedelt sind und das Gelände um uns herum bestenfalls als leicht wellig bezeichnet werden kann, werden die meisten Kilometer eh im Flachen abgespult wo die letzten 100 Gramm jetzt auch noch nicht so stark ins Gewicht fallen. Aber dazu dann an entsprechender Stelle mehr.

Fangen wir mit den Rahmen an:

Beide machen qualitativ einen sehr guten Eindruck. Insbesondere, wenn man sich den Preis vor Augen führt. Die Schweißnähte sehen gut aus und auch der Lack ist vernünftig aufgetragen. Der Maschinenbauer in mir hat nix zu beanstanden. Klar mögen das andere auch leichter hinbekommen, aber dafür bezahlt man dann auch mehr. Da ich nicht nach den letzten Gramm bei dem Aufbau suche, bin ich sehr zufrieden mit den beiden Rahmen.


















Weiter geht es mit den Laufrädern. Da der Markt was 24" angeht ja nicht so riesig (Dirt usw. mal ausgeklammert...) ist, muss was vom Chinesen herhalten. Die Nutzungsdauer wird bei der Laufradgröße eh nicht länger als ein Jahr sein, insofern ist das Übergewicht vorrübergehend zu verschmerzen:














Verarbeitung sieht ordentlich aus, gut zentriert sind sie auch und die Speichenspannung ist gleichmäßig. Ein Felgenband war auch schon drauf, das wird aber durch was Vernünftiges ersetzt. Gleiches gilt für die beiliegenden Schnellspanner. Grundsätzlich funktionabel, aber leichtere TI-Spanner gibt es bei Ali eben auch schon für 'nen 10er. Das Felgendekor scheint sich gut entfernen zu lassen, jedenfalls lösen sich die Aufkleber schon an den Kanten ab. Mit etwas Lösemittel werde ich das mal abends bei einem langweilig Film abfriemeln.

Zum Sattel... da bin ich einem Tipp aus einem anderen Thread hier gefolgt. Gab es bei Ebay für rund 20 Euro. Gewicht in Bezug auf Preis eigentlich unschlagbar. Hoffentlich hält er auch. Bei den anvisierten Fahrergewichten sollte das wohl klappen. Lediglich das Sattelgestänge mit dem Hochprofil könnte noch knifflig werden wenn die Stütze dann auch China eingetroffen ist. Abwarten.









Ebenfalls ein Tipp auf dem Forum hier war der Vorbau:











Auch hier, Preis-Leistung sehr gut.

So, das mal für's erste...


----------



## giant_r (3. Januar 2020)

ich bin dabei, unser mworx ist zwar schon fertig, aber immer wieder interessant, wie die einzelnen teile werden. beim laufradsatz vom ali war unserer ca 100g leichter, aber wie du sagst, letztendlich dann lieber einen anstaendigen 26" da ist die auswahl groesser.
hast du noch mal einen link fuer den sattel?
der vorbau waere bei unserem kurzen noch zu lang. da bin ich froh, dass ich was mit 35 mm verbaut habe. aber das wirst du ja sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Albschrat (3. Januar 2020)

Wenn der Vorbau zu lang ist, heb ich ihn für später auf.
Sattel:






						EC90 Kohle Faser+Leder Mtb Rennrad Sattel Komfort Mountainbike Schwarz Fahr U7T8  günstig kaufen | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für EC90 Kohle Faser+Leder Mtb Rennrad Sattel Komfort Mountainbike Schwarz Fahr U7T8 bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## giant_r (3. Januar 2020)

danke fuer den link.


----------



## Bastian_77 (5. Januar 2020)

Ich bin auch gespannt wie es weiter geht, sitzt auch "ml wieder" an der Überlegung klassisch 24" oder Mworx mit 26" und später nur den Rahmen zu tauschen ....


----------



## Raininho13 (7. Januar 2020)

Warum "im Quadrat"?


----------



## Albschrat (7. Januar 2020)

Weil es zwei sind?


----------



## Raininho13 (7. Januar 2020)

Sorry fürs Klugscheißen, aber im Quadrat ist nicht das gleiche wie mal zwei.

Tante Edit war nochmal da


----------



## Albschrat (7. Januar 2020)

Raininho13 schrieb:


> Sorry fürs Klugscheißen, aber im Quadrat ist Nichtraucher das gleiche wie mal zwei



Ich denke, die Meisten werden verstanden haben, was gemeint ist. Aber wenn Du schon Klugscheißen willst, dann sollten Deine eigenen Posts auch Sinn ergeben. Oder was hat Quadrat mit Nichtraucher zu tun?

Und damit es auch mal wieder was zum eigentlichen Thema gibt: Eigentlich sollten heute ein Schwung Teile von BC kommen, wurden aber wegen Lieferschwierigkeiten (Maxxis Welterweight Schläuche...) verschoben...


----------



## zr0wrk (8. Januar 2020)

Raininho13 schrieb:


> Sorry fürs Klugscheißen, aber im Quadrat ist nicht das Gleiche wie mal zwei.


Kommt drauf an: n² = 2n für n = 2.


----------



## Raininho13 (8. Januar 2020)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an: n² = 2n für n = 2.


Aber nur in diesem einen Fall. 1²=1x1=1. Oder werden vier Räder gebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (8. Januar 2020)

Da jedes der Bikes zwei Räder hat...
Weiß nicht, was sagst du?


----------



## Raininho13 (8. Januar 2020)

Ich denke, dass es um zwei Räder (bei uns sagt man Radl) geht, und nicht um vier Laufräder. ? Sonst bräuchte er ja auch keine Rahmen ?


----------



## Teuflor (9. Januar 2020)

15.48US $ 57% OFF|2022 neue Fahrrad Sattel Silikon Kissen PU Leder Oberfläche Voll Silikagel Komfortable Fahrrad Sitz Stoßfest Fahrrad Sattel|Fahrradsattel|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				




(hab den mitte Dez für 14$ gekauft) jetzt sogar nur 7$

Ich hab den gleichen Sattel, allerdings mit CroMo Gestänge gekauft. War innerhalb von 10 Werktagen bei mir.
Die Räder fallen ja doch mal öfters um und ich hab bei meinem schon zwei China Carbonsättel so zum brechen bekommen...


----------



## LemonLipstick (9. Januar 2020)

Wir verwenden die Carbonversion auch schon die 2te Saison inklusive einiger Stürtze und umfallen - kein Problem. Toller Sattel für wenig Geld!


----------



## Albschrat (10. Januar 2020)

Heute kamen die Bremsen: Shimano Deore


----------



## Albschrat (13. Januar 2020)

Es geht weiter mit Pedalen und Kurbeln.
Die Pedale waren auch noch angeblich in rot erhältlich (hatte gehofft, es würde zum Rahmen passen...), aber real war das eher orange. Insofern wird es eben nur schwarz und hellblau:






Dazu sind dann passend auch die Kurbeln von Vpace eingetrudelt. Ich versuche jetzt mal die 135er Länge bei 124cm und 127cm Körpergröße. Antrieb ist dann 10-fach mit 11-40.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kati (13. Januar 2020)

Ich glaube mit den Pedalen hast du dir keinen Gefallen getan. Außer bunt können die nichts. Ich habe die selbst am 16“ Fahranfängerrad nach kurzer Zeit gegen griffigere getauscht.


----------



## Albschrat (14. Januar 2020)

Da hast Du recht. Das war auch eher ein Verlegenheitskauf bei der letzten Bestellung, weil ich sie bisher vergessen hatte und wegen den Pedalen alleine nicht nochmal woanders bestellen wollte. Außerdem habe ich so eine Rechtfertigung später noch an den Bikes rumschrauben zu können


----------



## nalsarac (14. Januar 2020)

...naja, wenn pedale wechseln für dich “am bike rumschrauben“ bedeutet....???


----------



## johnparka (14. Januar 2020)

So schlecht sind diese Pedale nicht. Haben die an zwei Bikes im Einsatz und bisher gab es keine Beanstandungen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (14. Januar 2020)

Kati schrieb:


> Ich glaube mit den Pedalen hast du dir keinen Gefallen getan. Außer bunt können die nichts. Ich habe die selbst am 16“ Fahranfängerrad nach kurzer Zeit gegen griffigere getauscht.


Und welche waren das?


----------



## Kati (14. Januar 2020)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Und welche waren das?


Die griffigeren? Die waren von BenEbike hier aus dem Forum. Hatte er für seine Produktion gekauft, waren aber wegen optischer Mängel nicht an seine Räder gekommen. Hab ich jetzt von 16-24“ an allen Rädern. Kuck mal in meinem Album.


----------



## Albschrat (14. Januar 2020)

Eben kamen die Lenker von Ali an:


----------



## Bastian_77 (15. Januar 2020)

Die Pedale hatten wir auf am Obren, waren schon benutzt und hatten fast keinen Trip mehr. Ich hab dann welche von Weglos geholt die hier empfohlen wurden, Plastik mit Metallpins und seit 3 Jahren sind die top !


----------



## Chris_DH (15. Januar 2020)

Da hast du aber zwei schicke Räder im Aufbau   
Kannst du mir mal einen Link zum Lenker schicken?
@Feinkost wäre sicher an den Innenmaßen der Felgen interessiert (sofern die Reifen noch nicht drauf sind).


----------



## Albschrat (15. Januar 2020)

Lenker ist der hier:

€ 16,87  10％ Rabatt | TOSEEK Bike Lenker MTB Lenker Aufstieg Flache Bar Fahrrad Teile Schwarz Matt UD Carbon Faser Fahrrad Lenker 31,8mm








						27.0US $ 10% OFF|Toseek Bike Handlebar Mtb Handlebar Rise Flat Bar Bike Parts Black Matte Ud Carbon Fiber Bicycle Handlebars 31.8mm - Bicycle Handlebar - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com
				




Felgen kann ich heute Abend messen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Albschrat (15. Januar 2020)

So, bis auf Schaltwerk und Kassette ist alles da:







Verarbeitung der Stütze sieht sehr gut aus. Auch die Schnellspanner machen einen ordentlichen Eindruck:


----------



## Albschrat (15. Januar 2020)

Griffe werden noch gekürzt:


----------



## Albschrat (15. Januar 2020)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> Da hast du aber zwei schicke Räder im Aufbau
> Kannst du mir mal einen Link zum Lenker schicken?
> @Feinkost wäre sicher an den Innenmaßen der Felgen interessiert (sofern die Reifen noch nicht drauf sind).



Innenbreite ist 20mm. 

Das schrottige Felgenband ist schon mal getauscht. Aber das Entfernen der Aufkleberreste erfordert größere Geschütze... da muss ich morgen nochmal mit Aceton bei.


----------



## Albschrat (18. Januar 2020)

Das erste Rad ist zu 90% fertig. Da ich vergessen habe neue Pins für die Bremsleitung zu bestellen, kann ich diese noch nicht kürzen. Aber der Rest sieht schon ganz gut aus:


----------



## GrazerTourer (18. Januar 2020)

Richtig fesch! Kann man das rote Ding bei der vpace Kurbel evtl noch schwärzen? Für die ganz Pingeligen.


----------



## CYeah (18. Januar 2020)

Schönes 24 Zoll Bike! Plane ebenfalls den Aufbau eines Mworx-Rahmen mit Federgabel. was hast du für eine Gabel verbaut...100mm? Zudem würde mich interessieren, welche Kassette du verbaust hast? Hast du es schon gewogen?


----------



## Albschrat (18. Januar 2020)

Gabel hat 80mm. Kassette hat 11-40 von Sunrace (10-fach). 
Wiegen kann ich morgen mal machen.


----------



## Albschrat (19. Januar 2020)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Richtig fesch! Kann man das rote Ding bei der vpace Kurbel evtl noch schwärzen? Für die ganz Pingeligen.



Naja wo fängst Du da an und wo hörst Du auf... der Spider der Kassette ist auch rot. Hab schon überlegt den anderen Weg zu gehen, und das Rot mit roten Griffen aufzunehmen...



CYeah schrieb:


> Schönes 24 Zoll Bike! Plane ebenfalls den Aufbau eines Mworx-Rahmen mit Federgabel. was hast du für eine Gabel verbaut...100mm? Zudem würde mich interessieren, welche Kassette du verbaust hast? Hast du es schon gewogen?



Aktuell hat es 10,4kg. Bisschen geht noch durch Kürzen von Sattelstütze und an die Gabel geh ich auch nochmal ran. Da hab ich etwas viel stehengelassen. Von der Gabel abgesehen schlagen halt die Laufräder am meisten rein. Da ist durch die kommenden 26er in Verbindung mit tubeless noch rund ein halbes Kilo Ersparnis drin.


----------



## Albschrat (1. Februar 2020)

So, beide Räder sind fertig. Vorbau hab ich nach einer Sitzprobe nochmal gegen einen kürzeren getauscht. Die Lütten freuen sich jedenfalls nen Keks und sobald das Wetter besser ist, gibt es die Jungfernfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (1. Februar 2020)

Ich hab für meinen Junior die Wellgo C271 bestellt.
Gibt's auch von Vpace gelabelt. 

Leicht und guter Halt.


Sehr coole Bikes geworden ?


----------



## nikkfuchs (1. Februar 2020)

Super geworden. Viel Spaß mit den Bikes!


----------



## LemonLipstick (1. Februar 2020)

Viel Freude mit den Bikes die nächsten Jahre  !
Die Aufbauten gefallen mir sehr gut


----------



## GrazerTourer (1. Februar 2020)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Ich hab für meinen Junior die Wellgo C271 bestellt.
> Gibt's auch von Vpace gelabelt.
> 
> Leicht und guter Halt.
> ...


Wo hast du sie denn gefunden?


----------



## Alex0303 (1. Februar 2020)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Wo hast du sie denn gefunden?



Hier:






						Wellgo Plattformpedal A52 schwarz
					

Freeride Downhill Platform Pedal mit Pins und extra großer Aufstandsfläche.




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## GrazerTourer (1. Februar 2020)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Dieser Artikel ist nicht mehr lieferbar" :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (1. Februar 2020)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> "Dieser Artikel ist nicht mehr lieferbar" :-(



Tut mir Leid.
Dort hab ich sie damals her.
Hab jetzt gerade nicht auf die Verfügbarkeit geachtet.

Vielleicht kommen sie ja wieder..
Bei Vpace rufen sie ja 45,- EUR dafür auf


----------



## Albschrat (2. Februar 2020)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> "Dieser Artikel ist nicht mehr lieferbar" :-(











						Wellgo C266 MTB Flat/Platform Fahrrad Pedale-Schwarz/Blau/Rot/Orange(Gold)  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Wellgo C266 MTB Flat/Platform Fahrrad Pedale-Schwarz/Blau/Rot/Orange(Gold) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					rover.ebay.com
				




Wie wärs damit alternativ?


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. Februar 2020)

Albschrat schrieb:


> Wellgo C266 MTB Flat/Platform Fahrrad Pedale-Schwarz/Blau/Rot/Orange(Gold)  | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie Wellgo C266 MTB Flat/Platform Fahrrad Pedale-Schwarz/Blau/Rot/Orange(Gold) in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


Die habe ich gestern eh schon gesehen. Mich nervt die Bestellerei aus China und Co allerdings inzwischen etwas. Ich mag das nicht all zu oft machen. Danke trotzdem für den Tipp! Die wären auf meiner Liste schon weit oben.


----------



## Chris_DH (2. Februar 2020)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Bei Vpace rufen sie ja 45,- EUR dafür auf



Bei nem UVP von 47,90€ kein schlechter Kurs...


----------



## Albschrat (3. April 2020)

Hier mal ein kleines Update:
Madame ist jetzt doch schon auf 26“ umgestiegen und fährt nun die neuen Laufräder von @Colt__Seavers .
Die Gabeln an beiden Rädern habe ich noch mit dünnerem Öl befüllt. Vorher liefen sie auch schon erstaunlich gut, jetzt noch besser. 
Gesamtgewicht bei 26“ ist jetzt 9,6kg, dazu sind noch leichtere Pedale bestellt.







Vergleich mit dem kleinen Bruder in 24“:


----------



## niermem2 (4. April 2020)

Welche Pedale hast denn jetzt bestellt? Baue gerade ein sehr ähnliches bike auf, auch MWorx Rahmen und bin noch auf der Suche nach Pedalen.


----------



## Albschrat (4. April 2020)

€ 17,54  43％ Rabatt | GUB 009 Aluminium Legierung Fahrrad Pedale Für MTB Nicht-slip Fahrrad Pedal 3 Lager Flache Plattform Gleitschutz Radfahren Pedal reiten Bike Teil








						19.74US $ 40% OFF|GUB 009Aluminum Alloy Bike Pedals For MTB Non slip Bicycle Pedal 3 Bearing Flat Platform Antiskid Cycling Pedal Riding Bike Part|Bicycle Pedal|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com
				




Ich versuche es jetzt mal mit denen hier.


----------



## wombel74 (5. April 2020)

Albschrat schrieb:


> € 17,54  43％ Rabatt | GUB 009 Aluminium Legierung Fahrrad Pedale Für MTB Nicht-slip Fahrrad Pedal 3 Lager Flache Plattform Gleitschutz Radfahren Pedal reiten Bike Teil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Von denen habe ich noch ein paar rote abzugeben


----------



## niermem2 (22. April 2020)

Da meine Toseek Gabel aus China auf sich warten läßt, mal die Frage welche gabel du genommen hast. Die 30 Goldsolo air mit 80mm? Weiß jemand ob man eine 100mm Reba auf 80 mm traveln kann?


----------



## Albschrat (22. April 2020)

Jupp, die Gold mit 80mm. Und die funktioniert echt topp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## playbike (30. April 2020)

Albschrat schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleines Update:
> Madame ist jetzt doch schon auf 26“ umgestiegen und fährt nun die neuen Laufräder von @Colt__Seavers .
> Die Gabeln an beiden Rädern habe ich noch mit dünnerem Öl befüllt. Vorher liefen sie auch schon erstaunlich gut, jetzt noch besser.
> Gesamtgewicht bei 26“ ist jetzt 9,6kg, dazu sind noch leichtere Pedale bestellt.


Schöne Räder!
Darf ich fragen wie groß die Tochter ist, da sie jetzt schon auf 26" umgestiegen ist!
Plane auch ein Mworx aufzubauen, aber wenn wir vielleicht jetzt schon 26" bräuchten, hab ich kein Argument mehr das den höheren Preis rechtfertigt


----------



## Albschrat (30. April 2020)

playbike schrieb:


> Schöne Räder!
> Darf ich fragen wie groß die Tochter ist, da sie jetzt schon auf 26" umgestiegen ist!
> Plane auch ein Mworx aufzubauen, aber wenn wir vielleicht jetzt schon 26" bräuchten, hab ich kein Argument mehr das den höheren Preis rechtfertigt



Meine Tochter misst aktuell 128,5cm. Allerdings hilft der Wert nicht viel. Entscheidender ist die Innenbeinlänge (60cm). Ihr jüngerer Bruder ist mittlerweile auch schon 128cm, hat allerdings deutlich kürzere Beine (56cm) und da klappt das mit 26" noch nicht...


----------



## Solemn (23. Mai 2020)

Hi,

meine Große sitzt noch auf einem 20er, ist grade 117cm. 
Mit dem Kubike 20L kommt sie grade super zurecht, aber das wird nicht mehr so von Dauer sein.
Der Thread hier hat den Papa auf ganz blöde Ideen gebracht und jetzt überlege ich, was ich hier für das nächste Jahr so aufbauen oder kaufen könnte. 
Darf ich fragen, was Du so an gesamt Budget für eines reingesteckt hast? Mit Rahmen und Gabel ist man ja schon bei knapp 500€. (Gabel ist vermutlich die 26", oder?) Sexy find ich halt auch die Möglichkeit, auf 26er zu gehen, wenn die 24 zu klein werden. Außerdem hätte ich so dann die Chance, auch der Kleinen später mal was neues aufzubauen, wenn die Große ihres nicht abgibt 
Mit Zeit und Suchfreude dürfte der Rest aber bei Ali auch nicht allzu teuer werden, schätze ich.

Würde ja am liebsten gleich los legen... 


Solemn


----------



## giant_r (23. Mai 2020)

also nur rahmen und ne carbon starrgabel bekommst du locker fuer 350€...
da hast du dann noch was luft.


----------



## Albschrat (23. Mai 2020)

@Solemn
Ich habe pro Rad ca. 1.300,- ausgegeben. Den zweiten LRS mal nicht gerechnet. Die Teilesuche hat ca. drei Monate in Anspruch genommen, wobei ich es auch nicht eilig hatte. Dabei habe ich auch ein paar Shops verglichen. Viel gebracht hat in meinem Fall auch der Adventskalender von BC. Da gab es dann am 24.12. 10 oder 15% auf RockShox unter anderem und da ich ja alles immer doppelt kaufen musste, hat sich das für mich gelohnt.
Dass ich gleich auf die 26er Federgabel gegangen bin, war die richtige Entscheidung. Das Ansprechverhalten ist schon out of the box sehr gut und mit etwas dünnerem Öl erst recht. Und mit 9.5kg inkl. Pedale geht das Gesamtgewicht mehr als in Ordnung. Meine Große nutzt den Federweg auch reichlich aus:





(Leider etwas unscharf da aus einem Video raus...)


----------



## Solemn (27. Mai 2020)

1300 unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass sie ja dann zwei Größen hat (den zweiten LRS mal nicht berücksichtigt), sind dann ja gar nicht soviel... und es ist ein Custom Aufbau. Und 9,5kg ist ja schon ein Wort.
Hat aber ja noch Zeit, bis zum nächsten Jahr soll sie ihr aktuelles schon noch fahren.

D.h. ich kann über Herbst/Winter sammeln und rechnen und hab auch in der dunklen Jahreszeit ein bisschen Spaß...

Solemn


----------



## Solemn (3. Juni 2020)

Noch mal ne Frage wegen der Größe... du schreibst, Dein Kleiner hat 56cm Innenbeinlänge. Wie hoch ist denn die Überstandshöhe mit 24" Rädern, bzw. die minimale Sattelhöhe?
Meine Große ist ist grade bei 119/54cm und ich überlege grade, ob sie vllt dieses Jahr schon soweit ist 24" zu fahren, oder nächstes Jahr dann gleich mit 26" einsteigen könnte.
Für dieses Jahr spräche, dass sie dann ordentliche Bremsen bekäme und wir mal ein paar Flow-Lines in Parks ausprobieren könnten... 

Solemn


----------



## Albschrat (3. Juni 2020)

Also momentan steht der Sattel auf 64cm (vom Boden gemessen) und ich könnte die Stütze noch 2,5cm  runter schieben. Wenn er auf dem Sattel sitzt, kommt er mit den Fußspitzen auf den Boden. Den ganzen Fuß abzusetzen geht nicht. Der Bereich vor dem Sattel waagrecht bis aufs Oberrohr rüber beträgt ungefähr 15cm. Die Überstandshöhe da abzunehmen ist etwas schwierig (an welcher Stelle?).


----------



## Affekopp (17. Juni 2020)

Sind das beides 1 1/8 Zoll Gabeln. 

Beim roten wirkt es fast, als wäre es eine Tapered... 

Möchte auch eine vorhandene 1 1/8 Zoll Gabel verbauen. Kannst du mir ggf. mal Detailphotos vom Steuerkopfbereich machen? Wirkt das auch in der Nahansicht stimmig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Albschrat (17. Juni 2020)

Ja sind 1 1/8 Zoll. NajA ob stimmig oder nicht... liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Für mich bei dem Zweck ist es ok.


----------



## Affekopp (17. Juni 2020)

Danke

Schaut auch im Detail deutlich besser als als gedacht. Eigentlich fast kein Unterschied.


----------



## Solemn (18. Juni 2020)

@Affekopp an welche Gabel denkst Du? Bin auch am überlegen, mein altes 26"er Hardtail für die Aktion zu schlachten, da ist eine Fox RL80 verbaut. Die Castings sind zwar nicht mehr die schönsten, sollte aber tun. Bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob die so wenig Luftdruck verträgt, dass sie bei ~25kg Fahrerinnengewicht auch anspricht.

Solemn


----------



## Affekopp (18. Juni 2020)

Fox 32 Factory QR 26 Zoll der letzten Generation. 

VPace verkauft ja auch die Fox als Upgrade also wird es sicherlich machbar sein. 

Würde es erstmal so versuchen und sonst die Gabel zum “Leichtfahrer Tuning“ z.B. an Lemon Shox oder einen bekannten geben


----------



## Solemn (18. Juni 2020)

Oh nice, die kannte ich noch gar nicht, dabei sitzen sie hier um die Ecke...


----------



## Solemn (10. Juli 2020)

Hi mal wieder,

die RS Gold scheint 2021 abgelöst zu werden durch die Judy Gold. Liegt preislich ähnlich.

Das Steuerrohr vom Mworx Rahmen ist ja tapered, die RS Gold hat aber doch einen 1 1/8" Schaft. Meine alte Fox auch. was hast Du für einen Steuersatz verbaut, dass eine gerade Gabel in ein tapered Rohr passt?

Solemn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Albschrat (10. Juli 2020)

Reduzierhülse:









						Reduziergabelkonus 1.5 Zoll auf 1 1/8 Zoll
					

Dieser Gabelkonus von Hope ist für Tapered Steuerrohre gedacht, in denen man Gabeln mit 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft verbauen möchte. Er reduziert den unteren Steuerrohrdurchmesser von 1.5 Zoll auf 1 1/8 Zoll.




					www.bike-mailorder.de


----------



## Solemn (10. Juli 2020)

Ah, Sachen gibt's...
Ist dann ein IS Steuersatz, oder ZS?


----------



## Albschrat (10. Juli 2020)

IS


----------



## Solemn (20. Juli 2020)

Jetzt hatte ich die Liste beinander und war schon kurz vor dem bestellen, da haben wir die Große mal auf ein Orbea MX 24 gesetzt und festgestellt, das ginge schon ganz gut. Und weil der 7. Geburtstag bald naht, sind wir nochmal auf die Suche nach "fertigen" Alternativen gegangen. 
Letztlich ist es jetzt auch aufgrund von Rahmenhöhe, Lieferzeit und Budget ein Naloo Bill Hill in 24 geworden, schöner Rahmen, keine schlechten Komponenten und ein bissel was zum Tunen bleibt beim Gewicht von 10,2kg auch noch übrig. 
Danke Euch für die Empfehlungen, so ein wenig trauere ich dem Mworx Aufbau schon nach... Mal sehen, was mit 26" kommt.
Ich bleibe dem Thread auf jeden Fall treu!

Grüße,
Solemn


----------



## Albschrat (26. Februar 2021)

Hier gibt es auch mal ein kleines Update. Die Lütten machen Fortschritte auf dem Bike, aber um etwas weitere Strecken fahren zu können, muss der Sattel höher. Die Idee hatte ich schon früher mal, mangels Zeit aber verworfen. Inspiriert durch die Lösung von @LemonLipstick vor einiger Zeit, habe ich mich dann doch an die Umsetzung gemacht.
Über RCZ hatte irgendwann mal zwei passende Dropper Posts von TransX für knapp 40,- geschossen, die nicht mal so schwer sind gemessen am Preis (540Gr). Die bisher verbaute Carbonstütze schlägt mit 230Gr zu Buche. Einen Teil des Mehrgewichts werde ich durch den Einsatz von Aerothan-Schläuchen kompensieren.





Nun ist der Mworx-Rahmen von Haus ja nicht auf Dropper Post vorbereitet. Macht nix, die Wandstärken sind eh auf der sicheren Seite, also geht es vom Sattelrohr durchs Tretlagergehäuse ins Unterrohr.




Damit das gelingt, bedarf es noch etwas „Nacharbeit“ mit dem Dremel. Zugegeben, Spaß geht anders.





Nachdem der Bereich zwischen den bestehenden Öffnungen nachgefräst wurde, musste noch der Auslass für den Zug gebohrt werden.





Von Jagwire gibt es passende Durchführungen, mit denen das Ganze wie gewollt aussieht:





Danach kam der knifflige Teil: das Einziehen der Zughülle:











Am Wochenende geht es dann mit dem Rest weiter.


----------



## LemonLipstick (27. Februar 2021)

Saubere Arbeit!


----------



## Albschrat (27. Februar 2021)

Umbau, 2. Teil. Im Endergebnis läuft alles. Das Ablängen des Zuges war nochmal ein blödes Gefriemel, da durch die engen Radien und Kanten sich die Hülle nicht ganz so geschmeidig hin und her schieben lässt. Ob sich der Hebel von einem Kinderdaumen ordentlich bewegen lässt, wird sich zeigen. Eventuell muss ich da nochmal nacharbeiten. 

Parallel hab ich die Schläuche noch durch Aerothan ersetzt. Bei 30kg Fahrergewicht sollten die aber halten. In Summe liegt das Rad so wie es da steht bei 9,74kg. 

Für 26“ mit Federgabel und Dropper Post ein brauchbarer Wert. Nächste Woche baue ich dann noch den blauen Bruder um.


----------



## leftyben (27. Februar 2021)

Saubere Arbeit! Gut gemacht


----------



## cjbffm (27. Februar 2021)

Albschrat schrieb:


> Da ist durch die kommenden 26er in Verbindung mit tubeless noch rund ein halbes Kilo Ersparnis drin.


Moin,

die Räder:  👍 👍 👍 

Ich bin zufällig über diesen Thread gestolpert. Mir ist aufgefallen, daß die Schläuche sackschwer sind. 150 Gramm bei 24 Zoll, das muß man erst mal schaffen. Aber auf der Packung steht ja auch die Warnung "0,8 mm dick".
Ich würde etwas leichteres nehmen, die dünnsten Butyl-Schläuche dürften geschätzt nur die Hälfte wiegen, es gibt auch welche, die dazwischen liegen.
Also die Hälfte von dem halben Kilo Ersparnis in Bezug auf tubeless ist auch ohne tubeless drin.


----------



## Chris_DH (1. März 2021)

Sehr schick 
Berichte mal wie der Dropper in der Praxis funktioniert. Habe ihn damals auch bei RCZ für unser zukünftiges Moritz 27,5 geschossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LemonLipstick (1. März 2021)

Wie schon geschrieben - sehr saubere Arbeit. Mir ist  wichtig hier nochmal zu betonen, bitte keine Bohrungen an der Unterseite des Unterrohrs  auf Höhe der Schweißnähte in den Rahmen bohren.
Wenn Dropper innenverlegt dann bitte die Bohrungen nur seitlich und nicht zu nahe an den Schweißnähten ins Unterrohr bohren. Das ist sehr wichtig, sonst kann der Rahmen bei Belastung brechen.


----------



## LemonLipstick (1. März 2021)

Albschrat schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1216770


Das ist wirklich ein tolles Bike. Da passt einfach alles stimmig zusammen. Gratulation


----------



## Albschrat (3. März 2021)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> Sehr schick
> Berichte mal wie der Dropper in der Praxis funktioniert. Habe ihn damals auch bei RCZ für unser zukünftiges Moritz 27,5 geschossen


Also was so die generelle Funktion und Verarbeitung angeht, bin ich schon zufrieden damit. Im Stand klappt das auch ganz gut, auch wenn es momentan so aussieht, als wäre das Gewicht der jungen Dame etwas knapp um die Stütze einfahren zu lassen ;-)
Am Wochenende geht es damit auf den Trail und dann kann ich mehr sagen. Im Stand funktioniert es, aber der Hebelweg ist für einen Kinderdaumen schon grenzwertig. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Chris_DH (3. März 2021)

Albschrat schrieb:


> Also was so die generelle Funktion und Verarbeitung angeht, bin ich schon zufrieden damit. Im Stand klappt das auch ganz gut, auch wenn es momentan so aussieht, als wäre das Gewicht der jungen Dame etwas knapp um die Stütze einfahren zu lassen ;-)
> Am Wochenende geht es damit auf den Trail und dann kann ich mehr sagen. Im Stand funktioniert es, aber der Hebelweg ist für einen Kinderdaumen schon grenzwertig. Ich werde berichten.


Danke schonmal für die Rückmeldung. Was wiegt die Dame denn?


----------



## Albschrat (6. März 2021)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die Rückmeldung. Was wiegt die Dame denn?


Die Dame wiegt fahrfertig rund 28kg.

Die erste Probefahrt hat sie nun hinter sich. Vorweg: ich hab mir da unnötig Gedanken gemacht. 
In den ersten fünf Minuten hat sie manchmal noch die Hebel (Schaltung vs Sattelstütze) verwechselt, aber das war schnell vorbei. Nach rund einer halben Stunde ist das nun in eine recht fließende Bewegung übergegangen was die Betätigung der Stütze angeht. Sie schafft es auch die Stütze im Stand mit dem Arm runterzudrücken. Also alles gut.
Und der Gewinn ist riesig durch die Sattelstütze. Ihrer Aussage nach will sie nie wieder tiefer sitzen. Also ich kann das nur empfehlen.


----------

